# Gas Pill Scam in the paper...



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Remember our talk about these pills? Today in the Fargo Forum there is an article on page C4 about this being a scam and a pyramid scheme.

They are being sued in Austin, Texas and a day earlier they got a cease and desist order from a judge in San Antonio.

I never did get a chance to try them darn it. Was going to but a few thousand and sell them to my closest friends because I care about them. Now I will have to do it with those loose 15 pounds a week pills and still be able to eat jelly doughnuts by the gross!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

You got some of those


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Now I will have to do it with those loose 15 pounds a week pills and still be able to eat jelly doughnuts by the gross!


I take some! :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have used the powder for two tanks now-just to try it and it honestly has put about and extra 50 miles per tank on. I am still skeptical but i have not really changed my driving habits other than not using my AC and my milage increased about 3 mpg- I will not buy anymore though, this is just a one time experiment for me....


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

That not running your AC to improve gas mileage does not work. It was proved on the Mythbusters. They ran vehicles around a track untill the they ran out of gas, one with windows up and AC off, one with windows down, and one with the windows up and the AC on. They showed it only varied maybe five to fifteen miles to the TANK, not to the gallon.

if it's on that show, it's gotta be true, right?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> That not running your AC to improve gas mileage does not work


Once upon a time that was not true but today's car air conditioners have very little to no impact on gas mileage. Another myth that refuses to die is putting down or removing the tailgate on trucks to increase mpg. Today's pickup trucks are so streamlined that a dead air space is actually created in the bed of the truck and dropping the tailgate will now decrease mpg.

Is it possible that what you really saw was the switch from winter blend (oxygenated) gas to summer blend (non-oxygenated) gas which will have a effect on mpg?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Gohon said:


> > That not running your AC to improve gas mileage does not work
> 
> 
> Once upon a time that was not true but today's car air conditioners have very little to no impact on gas mileage. Another myth that refuses to die is putting down or removing the tailgate on trucks to increase mpg. Today's pickup trucks are so streamlined that a dead air space is actually created in the bed of the truck and dropping the tailgate will now decrease mpg.
> ...


This was also on Mythbusters. They took two identical trucks and ran them on the highway. One had the gate up the other had it down. The one that was up had better gas milage. They also did a water tank test with a model and showed the 'air' flow with the gate up and down. I know I learned from that one.

Also, I think that I want that job when I finish this one in two years!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

no kidding, I cant believe some of the stuff they do on that show!! Anybody see when the tried to fuss two semis and a small car together--Wow!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> removing the tailgate on trucks to increase mpg.


I have always laughed at. Where people come up with these ideas?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

They probably think that as they are driving the air come up over the hood and down the back side of the roof into the box of the truck and the air hits the tailgate and slows them down, i guess :roll:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Where is Ty? Wasn't he pushing them here? :rollin:


----------

